# SAFETY ALERT: WALTHER PPK & PPK/S PISTOLS RECALLED!



## Cabbage Head (Feb 26, 2009)

Just got this info today.  Pass it on to everyone you know that may have one of these or knows someone that does.



1. *****SAFETY ALERT: WALTHER PPK & PPK/S PISTOLS RECALLED!


Friday, Smith and Wesson, which manufactures and sells Walther firearms 
in the United States, announced a recall of all Walther PPK and PPK/S 
pistols manufactured between March 21, 2002, and February 3, 2009, 
because a defect in the firing mechanism that may cause the gun to 
discharge with no pull on the trigger.

More information about this recall is available at 

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...catalogId=10001&content=62303&sectionId=10506


----------



## Hush (Feb 26, 2009)

James Bond...that means you!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for the info, passing it on! ;)


----------



## AssadUSMC (Feb 26, 2009)

All PPK and PPK/S owners form a line at my door.... so I can slap the shit out of you.  Those guns have been, and will continue to be, gigantic pieces of shit.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh Fuck.  :doh:


----------



## Brooklynben (Feb 26, 2009)

AssadUSMC said:


> Those guns have been, and will continue to be, gigantic pieces of shit.


 Agreed.  Had a German PPK years ago and couldn't wait to trade it off.


----------



## WillBrink (Feb 27, 2009)

AssadUSMC said:


> All PPK and PPK/S owners form a line at my door.... so I can slap the shit out of you.  Those guns have been, and will continue to be, gigantic pieces of shit.



Word. :)

Besides, anyone who shoots .380 deserves what they get. Might as well just throw rocks!


----------



## pardus (Feb 27, 2009)

What's wrong with the PPKs, generally speaking?


----------



## HOLLiS (Feb 27, 2009)

ERGO, do NOT place said pistol in the front of your trousers, unless you intend on having sex rearrangement surgery.  I wonder if that is labeled premature discharge.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Feb 27, 2009)

pardus762 said:


> What's wrong with the PPKs, generally speaking?



They are VERY finicky about ammo, have crap sights, 900 lb trigger pulls, lots of nasty sharp edges, are stainless and thus very shiny, etc. etc.  

C

R

A

P

/thread


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 3, 2009)

Funnily enough a few years ago the Police here had problems with their Remingtons doing the same thing. 

Got Bushmasters now though.


----------



## pardus (Mar 3, 2009)

Remington whats?

Rifles? Bolt actions? Bushmasters? WTF?

Cops in NZ couldn't hit a barn door from 3 paces with a shotgun!


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 3, 2009)

700s IIRC, with that old old wooden stock. Might not have been 700s specifically though. I'd have to look it up. 



You're right they couldn't. Army is shutting off one of their new fangled 360 ranges in Auckland (you know who that means) to everyone but the army. So AOS and STG won't be able to make use of it, which sucks IMO.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Mar 3, 2009)

Never liked the PPK, too heavy for my liking (trigger and overall weight).  I dont see many of our guys carrying them (just some of the senior ones).


----------



## pardus (Mar 3, 2009)

SpitfireV said:


> 700s IIRC, with that old old wooden stock. Might not have been 700s specifically though. I'd have to look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right they couldn't. Army is shutting off one of their new fangled 360 ranges in Auckland (you know who that means) to everyone but the army. So AOS and STG won't be able to make use of it, which sucks IMO.



So they are replacing their precision rifles with an assault rifle... :uhh:  Smart... 

They are tards, get your arse to OZ and do some real policing.


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 4, 2009)

Funnily enough I've considered joing Aussie Customs on their boats out in the NT (that's the only time you can join ACS without being a citizen). They've got M16s and I think .50s on their boats. Ohhhh yeah


----------



## JBS (Mar 4, 2009)

Very old Walther products were good; the P4 / 38K comes to mind, especially the aluminum ones made in France.  Very light, concealable, and durable.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah, the P5 and P99 are good, too.  It's just that the PPKs are made in the US now - and they suck for it.


----------



## JBS (Mar 4, 2009)

You're not a badass until you have a P-38K and a powder blue sweater over your turtleneck.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Mar 4, 2009)

Notice Cos has a .45... Good man.


Don't forget the pudding!


----------



## arizonaguide (Mar 21, 2009)

I heard something about Cos being a Judo Blackbelt also.
Could just be BS.


----------



## pardus (Mar 21, 2009)

SpitfireV said:


> Funnily enough I've considered joing Aussie Customs on their boats out in the NT (that's the only time you can join ACS without being a citizen). They've got M16s and I think .50s on their boats. Ohhhh yeah



So what the bloody hell are you still doing in bloody Dorkland ya drongo?!

Gees wayne you're a wanker!


----------

